
Advice to create a succesful future version of ourselves? - Lordarminius
Ever so often we look back in nostalgia, rue missed opportunities and regret our (bad) choices.
&quot;What advice would you give a younger version of yourself ?&quot; e.g. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12337537) makes frequent appearance on this and many other fora. But hindsight is 20&#x2F;20, regret is simply wasted time and life is lived forward not the past.So why not invert the question: What do I need to do right now to be wildly successful in 5 years?
======
JSeymourATL
> What do I need to do right now to be wildly successful in 5 years?

We don't deal with the Big Problems that scare us. Take a look at the force
that controls every thought, feeling, and emotion in your life. Look for the
weed, rip it out.

On this subject, Tony Robbins is brilliant >
[http://fortune.com/2016/07/18/tony-robbins-netflix-
documenta...](http://fortune.com/2016/07/18/tony-robbins-netflix-documentary-
guru/http://fortune.com/2016/07/18/tony-robbins-netflix-documentary-guru/)

------
andersthue
Read this book [https://www.amazon.com/How-Fail-Almost-Everything-Still-
eboo...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Fail-Almost-Everything-Still-
ebook/dp/B00COOFBA4) it's all about how to build a succesful future version of
yourself.

------
hitsurume
I've been reading about building good habits and learning discipline lately
and have been using those techniques to push myself towards a successful
future. Things such as working on myself, always working hard on something
(going to the gym, reading more, build more personal projects) and sticking to
simple and easy routines daily. For the past month i've transitioned from
waking up at 8AM to head to work to waking up at 6:30AM so that I can head to
the gym before work. I know I can go to the gym after work if I want, but
studies show you have way more willpower and control in the morning then
evening, so I know if I wait til after work i'll come up with excuses 80% of
the time to skip the gym, whereas i've only missed a scheduled workout once in
the past month.

Keep building those little habits and eventually they will snowball to
successful situations.

"Luck is preparation meets oppurtunity" \- Forgot who said this

------
meric
If I have 1825 days left to live, and afterwards my life would be passed on to
another "soul", how would I live it?

------
tmaly
This was a exercise in the "Will It Fly" book early on.

I have started doing the 5 minute journal, and the sentence on how could I
have made today better really helps with this aspect. You start to notice some
patterns over time, and that can help guide change.

